# Another accident



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

LUXOR, Egypt: Three Egyptians were killed and 27 tourists were injured today when a bus turned over on the road to the Luxor governorate.

Tourism Detective Dean Hussny Hussein transferred his team to the accident site.

The tourist bus was carrying 27 English and Norwegian tourists. It was en route to Luxor from Hurghada.

The bus flipped as the driver tried to avoid a car, but he failed and the bus turned over in a small canal on the side of the road.

Three passengers in the other involved vehicle died. The injured tourists were transferred to the hospital.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

How much do you want to bet the tour bus was speeding?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember when I was learning to drive and my boyfriend of the time told me.

It's speed that kills.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I would not get into any of these tour busses for all the tea in China.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought Egypt was " so easy to drive in that even a woman could do it!!"
Seriously though....There are far too many of these tragedies...
Overworked underpaid bus drivers, terrible roads, and the awful habit that they have of keeping their lights off in the dark, then turning them on when they get close to another vehicle....
This freaked me out more than once!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> I would not get into any of these tour busses for all the tea in China.




There are two tour buses parked around my area.. the first is called GITS the second is 
HONEST tour guides lol


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are two tour buses parked around my area.. the first is called GITS



Sounds like it belongs to me.....my personalised number plate (they're cheap here!!) is OLDG1TS


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

the license i got from the lovely department here in Egypt gave me one with numbers and letters. The letters say "tahk!" in Arabic which is the equivalent of Bang! or Boom! in English!!! Nice idea right?


----------

